# Treatment next step for my daughter



## BettyV4 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi Thyroid Family:hugs:
We saw the endo yesterday and Kris will be doing a low dose RAI treatment within the next couple of months - probably during Kristina's next school break. The reason for low dose is that no lymph nodes were cancerous so the dr. said Kris is in a group where taken into account her age - 23 - papillary cancer in one small node - and no spreading - she is low risk of reoccurance. That is a blessing to hear, however she needs to still have the treatment soon. The Dr. also said generally the waiting period for RAI is 2-3 months post surgery. Kris has been on thyroid harmone pills for around 2-3 weeks so far. So she's looking into her schedule for the time she needs to receive the pill. I believe the Dr. said Kris will basically be quaranteened (spelling is so off) for five days - is that correct? I thought it was three. She will be doing it at home I believe. The hospital experience was not so great ( night staff incompetence).


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BettyV4 said:


> Hi Thyroid Family:hugs:
> We saw the endo yesterday and Kris will be doing a low dose RAI treatment within the next couple of months - probably during Kristina's next school break. The reason for low dose is that no lymph nodes were cancerous so the dr. said Kris is in a group where taken into account her age - 23 - papillary cancer in one small node - and no spreading - she is low risk of reoccurance. That is a blessing to hear, however she needs to still have the treatment soon. The Dr. also said generally the waiting period for RAI is 2-3 months post surgery. Kris has been on thyroid harmone pills for around 2-3 weeks so far. So she's looking into her schedule for the time she needs to receive the pill. I believe the Dr. said Kris will basically be quaranteened (spelling is so off) for five days - is that correct? I thought it was three. She will be doing it at home I believe. The hospital experience was not so great ( night staff incompetence).


What truly wonderful news!! How is your daughter feeling? How are "you" feeling?

That was a very stressful period for both of you and I hope the New Year brings you both much happiness and joy.

Let us know when the radiation is set up. I think the quarantine period is based on the level of radiation given. It varies from person to person.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Sounds like god news about the cancer! I am sure this is a big relief!

I think the RAI quarantine time has to do with the dose given. While more time may be very challenging, it's probably safer to others.

I can totally relate in regards to the hospital staff. I found that there was a big difference between nurses. Some were very attentive. Others, not so much. The biggest difference I found had to do with getting pain meds after surgery. My doc wrote an order for either IV dilaudid or oral percocet. I had an allergic reaction to the percocet, and had a heck of a time getting the IV meds. Some nurses were great about it while others told me they couldn't give it to me and just let me lay there in pain. So frustrating!


----------

